# Hi Everyone



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Here's my recently purchased brilliant red 2.0T on a brilliant October Sunday 

View attachment 1

I'm sure the front tyres had a load more tread when I got it...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ooooohhhhh, a very nice shiny car!

Welcome to the Playground 8) - oh and, first port of call should be to join the TTOC 

Hev x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome, nice car love the colour 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 



Hev said:


> oh and, first port of call should be to join the TTOC
> 
> Hev x


Who said you could pinch my line [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'd better get over there then... :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks very nice


----------

